# More New Rules - DVC - Rent Trade Board



## Miss Marty (Feb 2, 2011)

*
The DVC Rent/Trade Board Revised February 1, 2011. *

Our DVC Rent/Trade Board is intended to benefit active members of the DISboards community by providing a venue for DVC Members to use DVC points that they otherwise are unable to use personally. 

Anyone submitting a new thread must have had their DIS User name for at least *6* months, and must have a minimum of *50* non-Rent/Trade board posts (that contribute to discussions on the DIS forums) spread over the last *6* months. 

The Board moderators will review the posting history for each submitted thread. Only those submitting a new thread are subject to this restriction. There are no limitations on those responding to a thread posted on the DVC Rent/Trade Board.


----------

